# Parking on Mulch vs Rock



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

I think that a shredded bark mulch would be about worthless in this situation, but maybe a nice chunky mulch may work.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

The mulch I've been using is what the tree trimmers, at least around here, tend to shred up. Not real fine, lots of larger pieces including sticks, etc. I'm guessing the average size is several inches. Definitely not consistent with the picture you posted, but also not what I buy in the bags from the home improvement stores.....


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

Gotcha. As long as there's some large aggregate, I think it would help. You're basically asking it to spread the weight on the tires out so they don't sink, so a bigger "footprint" (larger chunks) will do that better & produce better drainage.

I'd also get a layer of heavy landscape fabric under it or it'll just sink right into the mud.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

regardless of what you put down short of concrete, your gona sink in the mud, now you will just have mud and wood...if the ground gets saturated you will sink even with a foot of wood chips..you can try getting a special base fabric that will act as a load spreader , so your tires will have there weight spread over a larger area to help from sinking...under the layer of top soil do you have a solid base like clay? if so you can dig out the soft soil, then fill in with the wood chips, even then A base fabric would do better...I had the same issue, so I cleared all the soft top soil down to clay and then put in about 8 inches of bank run..its a mix of stone from 3/4 inch to baseball size and sand, it compacts to almost a solid layer and water just drains through it...


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Have you though about removing the existing and bringing in a suitable stone base for the garage slab now, park on it in the interim, and just add to it when you do the garage.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

47_47 said:


> Have you though about removing the existing and bringing in a suitable stone base for the garage slab now, park on it in the interim, and just add to it when you do the garage.


I have thought about that as well....at least in the sense of bringing in some rock and just pouring over it. The thing is, they don't normally put down a rock base before pouring concrete slabs around here. I worked in new construction for several years and the most they used was sand to level out the ground prior to pouring. When I bought this house 8yrs ago, I had my drive completely redone and even there, they just ripped out the old, leveled with a small bobcat and poured on top. 

Previous post asked about clay soil and actually we have fairly sandy soil where I live.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Master Brian said:


> I have thought about that as well....at least in the sense of bringing in some rock and just pouring over it. The thing is, they don't normally put down a rock base before pouring concrete slabs around here. I worked in new construction for several years and the most they used was sand to level out the ground prior to pouring. When I bought this house 8yrs ago, I had my drive completely redone and even there, they just ripped out the old, leveled with a small bobcat and poured on top.
> 
> Previous post asked about clay soil and actually we have fairly sandy soil where I live.


Need a good base of non organic around here for the freeze / thaw. How about setting a few bigger concrete pavers down and back your trailer tires onto them? Shouldn't sink and won't have to jack up every time you use.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> The problem is it never fails that the ground is soft, maybe a little muddy, and I tend to leave ruts in the ground when doing this.
> Previous post asked about clay soil and actually we have fairly sandy soil where I live.


Ayuh,.... Whether ya want chipper chips, or a agreatate base for a future foundation,...

It gotta start with strippin' off the soft stuff on the top,....
Box it out,....
Then fill yer box with yer choice of material,...

Geo-textile is a Great idea,...

'n make sure yer box is naturally drainin', Before ya fill it with yer choice of material,....

Aggregate, you could leave, 'n build on,...
Chipper chips, you'd have to remove, 'n start again,...


----------

